#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-12-01
<satellit__> dfarning: is there a later USR than 922? or do I install from 10.10 install now....
<dfarning> satellit__, I'll have to follow up on that.  I have been working on dextorse  until we can earn enough money to support USR development
<satellit__> dfarning: thanks.....I used sudo-apt-get install sucrose-0.90 to update 10.10...as a test;it works but is not quite ready...
<satellit__> firefox worked as .xo but surf115 did not
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2013-11-28
<ashguy> Hi
<ashguy> I am helping out with the Google Code In Sugar Labs group. Is this the right room?
